# I a going to give it a try



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Alright yall, I have been thinking about it long enough; I am going to make a real commitment to learning how to fly fish this year. I tried about 8 years ago. I spent alot of jack and couldn't for the life of me get the casting motion down. 

Can yall give me some insight as to what would be a good red/trout rig to buy? I am looking to keep it under $300 for now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I am not going to give you any specifics on a rod or reel but I would start with either a 7,8, or 9 line wt. The 9 will handle more wind and larger flies. A 9 is also heavier and creates more stress on your casting muscles and joints. A 7 will handle any most any red short of maybe a bull. If you are likely to get into a bull then a 9wt is warranted. A reel that will hold which ever line you choose plus a 100yds or so of 30# dacron will suffice. When you choose a rod you will probably want a 9' and I would not recommend a fast rod to start. A medium action rod is more forgiving of your casting stroke timing and will be more enjoyable to cast. Even a slow action would be good. You might consider looking for an older used glass rod in even an 8' model. Most glass rods are slower action and they will take more abuse than the new graphites and will throw a good line and should be much cheaper than a new graphite. DON'T skimp on a good fly line until you know what you are doing. Get a saltwater taper in either SA or RIO or Wulff. Take your rod and reel setup to a good fly shop and have them put the backing on the reel and buy your fly line there. Ask before hand if they will exchange the line for a different wt if the one they sell you is does not fit your rod.....Remember, you don't cast flies, you really cast the line and fly just goes along for the ride. A lot of the graphites need at least one line heavier than what they are rated at. Some may require 2 lines heavier. Be prepared to spend 70 to $90 for a line so buy your rod and reel accordingly. It is great fun and can be a life long endeavor. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

As far as casting goes, maybe start w/a video like Mel Krieg intro to casting, this will help w/technique but also good value for understanding the terms used, then I'd get in a class w/a certified cast instructor, something like the one Blue Heron posted last week or so, these are reasonable especially the group classes, one session goes a long ways in helping you understand, at that point after you've done your homework you can be ready to absorb what they tell you, then the more you cast the better you'll get, then practice, practice, practice, it's fun and it will come, practice; tight loops to you man.:thumbsup:

PS if you can afford a good line ditz is right, check on Ebay sometimes you get a deal, I recently pick up a RIO SW new for $30 it is a dream to cast, I can throw the whole line no sweat, not doable w/others I have!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> Alright yall, I have been thinking about it long enough; I am going to make a real commitment to learning how to fly fish this year. I tried about 8 years ago. I spent alot of jack and couldn't for the life of me get the casting motion down.
> 
> Can yall give me some insight as to what would be a good red/trout rig to buy? I am looking to keep it under $300 for now.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you get over to Fort Walton and you have a little time, I'll be glad to show you how much you already know about throwing a fly rod and how easy it really is to understand. As has already been stated, practicing is vital, but frustration is unnecessary.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a TFO 9 wt w/a RIO integrated shooting (floating) head so that I can make quick casts when walking the beach sight fishing for pomps. I tie sparse gotcha or crazy charlie type flies in order to minimize the effect the flies have on my cast. I use an old Tioga reel. I think the whole set-up cost me 300 or so. Like someone already said, definitely invest in a good line. By the way, big ladyfish are fun to catch if you want a tug on your line.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The spring fly fishing class offered by Fly Fishers of NW Florida - the Pensacola fly fishing club (casting on the lawn and fly tying) begins tonight at 6:00 and continues on Mondays for the next 8 weeks. Cost is $60 which includes one year membership dues in the club.
We meet at the park on 17th just north of the railroad overpass. There are still a couple openings in the class. You are welcome to try us out.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I was closer. Unfortunately Im in PCB. I guess a little(or alot) of trial an error is in store for me.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> I wish I was closer. Unfortunately Im in PCB. I guess a little(or alot) of trial an error is in store for me.


I live in the Panama City area, and if you are interested, I would be glad to help you get started with casting.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Federation certified casting instructor*

I have been giving casting lessons at Bayview Park at 4:30 on Fridays.
Anyone interested may join in at no charge......Had a couple people last friday, including a skateboarder that kinda just hung out. I specialize in distance casting, i have been giving lessons for 20 years now....i can help your cast! 
Meet us at the boat ramp with your outfit......unless its howling and raining, Im at 418-0038
Lance Davis


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

a said:


> I have been giving casting lessons at Bayview Park at 4:30 on Fridays.
> Anyone interested may join in at no charge......Had a couple people last friday, including a skateboarder that kinda just hung out. I specialize in distance casting, i have been giving lessons for 20 years now....i can help your cast!
> Meet us at the boat ramp with your outfit......unless its howling and raining, Im at 418-0038
> Lance Davis


Their ya go, now that's a sweet deal, I may have to head over after I figure out where that is, I'd love to improve my cast!!!:thumbsup:


----------

